# Change is inevitable . . . resistance is futile! 😜



## cosmetal (Oct 16, 2021)

Not only is resistance futile - it's painful! 

Peace and confusion,
James


----------



## markscomp (Oct 17, 2021)

the colors and "new look" of the forum is close


----------



## Rachello (Oct 17, 2021)

Are you kidding me??? Trekkies!

I named my third child Tiberius James. If u don’t know what I am talking about ....then resistance REALLY is futile!! Lol
-R-


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 17, 2021)

Rachel, I guess that is your name

You know we are all kinds of generations, nationalities and cultures here, so our reference to the world may be completely different from yours.
That do not mean we or you are right or wrong, just different.

You have guessed it, the phrase carry little meaning from my view of the world, other than giving some sense to this madness.
But after digging a bit in my memory together with your trekkie phrase something emerged 

And I totally agree. Resisting the future(change) are not only futile, it is and always will be a losing battle.

What we should and will do is fight to form and stear the future the way we want.

Even that, may or may not be futile 

Regards Per-Ove

Edit:
Heavily redacted after some consideration.
Edited again to adjust statement.

As you guys understand it is sometimes hard to get the nuances right, even more so when it's not your primary language, so please bear over with me.

Where is my signature!!!!!


----------



## BShan (Oct 18, 2021)

Darmok and Jalad at Tanagra. Or shaka, when the walls fell.


----------

